

Modern Cucumber and Rails: No More Training Wheels - rudyjahchan
http://blog.carbonfive.com/2011/11/07/modern-cucumber-and-rails-no-more-training-wheels/

======
mwynholds
I'm glad Cuke decided to dump web_steps. Features written with those steps
really did look terrible. However, I think there is a fine line to be careful
of. You can pretty easily wind up with a near one-to-one correlation between
features and custom steps. But writing good features and steps should take the
same skill and care as writing good code.

